# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Business - Online: GLOCK 19: THE VERSATILE HANDGUN

## gdeals

*Glock 19**,* the most popular pistol, is often referred to as the supreme amongst the handguns. It hit the market in 1988 for military and law enforcement. This gun existed due to the Austrian Glock 17, seeking a compact version to concealed carry. *Glock 19* *for sale* is a 9mm luger compact-sized gun. It can be used as a regular service pistol or as a backup weapon. It is also considered the most reasonable and convenient-sized Glock. The flexible back-strap mode provides room to personalize its grasp to fit any size hand. Even for left and right-handed shooters, this is supposedly an ideal model.

In the USA, *Glock 19* is undoubtedly the most popular handgun as it is handy and adjustable. In fully automatic mode, the rate of fire is about 1100-1200 rounds per minute. Glock 19 comes in 3 (three) models: Glock 19X, Glock 19M, and Glock 19 Canadian. Glock 19X made its entry for the US military featuring Glock 19 slide with a Glock 17 frame of coyote colour. It also comes with 17 round magazines and two 19 round magazines. Undeniably, it proved as the best-selling pistols of all time. 

In 2016, Glock 19 M featuring the classic Gen 5 characters like Glock marksman barrel, straight front grip, nDLC finish, and Flared Magwell emerged for FBI. Even to this day, mariners widely use Glock 19 M as a handgun. Glock 19 Canadian was manufactured in 2017 in Canada with a unique laser-etched hollow maple leaf on the right side of the slide.

*Civilians use** Glock 19 pistols* for shooting, recreational purposes, home, and self-defense. Countries like Australia, Azerbaijan, Canada, Estonia, France, Germany, Hongkong, and few middle east countries widely use this model by the law enforcement department.

*Glock 19* quickly became viral and is probably considered the best multipurpose handgun ever created. Even firearm store recommends it as a tried and tested classic gun. Despite efforts by new entrants to overthrow them, *Glock 19* remains the most popular handguns even after more than three decades.

----------


## phill4paul

Nothing wrong with Glocks. But they are far from 'end-alls' in the world of handguns. I prefer Sig Sauer. Some like S&W. Some Springfield. Or any number of other manufacturers.
  It comes down to how it fits your hand. How the fit affects your performance. But, there are many handguns that function essentially the same.
  My preference is an Sig p226 Mk.25 I was able to find. I absolutely love holding and shooting this handgun. Over just about anything else.
  Here's a write up regarding the Mk.25 and it's history.

https://www.realcleardefense.com/art...on_114893.html

----------


## fedupinmo

The grip angle is just plain wrong.

----------

